# Hilton Head 2013



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Everybody, next week, Pat (Sassy’s Mommy) & I are going over to Hilton Head to look at the 4 houses that will available for rent this Fall. They rent for $1334.36, which includes all the taxes, fees, insurance, etc., and it’s for 4 nites. They all have 3 bedrooms and will sleep 4 to 6 people depending on how you want to bunk up. Also, they’re all in the same subdivision, 2 are next door to each other, the other two within walking distance. Sounds perfect to me.

We’re also going to stop by the Omni Hotel, but I don’t that will be a viable option—an island view room is $182.60/nite PLUS $100 per pet with a 2-pet limit per room. Also, if we stay at the Omni, we have to use their food & beverage service for our Saturday dinner. Gee, that price is only $82.25 per person, a little pricey to me. However, there are advantages to staying at hotel, i.e., no parking problem & someone else cooks & cleans up.

OK, I told you that to tell you this. In light of Sandi’s upcoming move, she may or may not be able to make it. So my question is do we want to go ahead with plans for HH 2013 or not? I realize it’s difficult to make plans 8 months in advance, lots of things can change, however, those houses are snatched up pretty fast. 

So y’all give me some feedback, what do you want to do, who wants to do it?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to do it!!!! Count me, Dusty and Jasper in!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to coming to HH. I'm hoping that we can still have the meet up, but was looking forward to meeting Sandi. Count me in! As soon as a date is decided on,I'll try to get reservations , rent, whatever, as my DH and DD are planning to make this trip, our vacation.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am planning to come. Do you have dates in mind? I really would prefer the Omni, and I paid less than that this past year, but I did not book in advance. The Omni is beautiful and is right on the beach. The rooms are quite large and beautiful -each has a kitchenette, microwave, but no oven. What if we rented a large suite for our party? Then we could bring our own food!

Last year I was in the party house, but it ended up being a lot of work and I didn't get to spend much time with those in other houses, although I did enjoy my time with Queen Marti, Lynn, April, Laura, and Lindsay.

Four nights sounds wonderful. Whatever we decide, I'm in!
PS - I did n ot pay for Gio at the Omni - sneeky me!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Carole, I'll recheck the Omni prices when we go over next week. Like I said, there are a lot of advantages to staying at a hotel. And you're right, it was a LOT of work for those of us in the Party House.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marti -- Would love to come, but was hoping for a different location in light of Sandi's change.

Would much rather be closer to Charleston -- but then again, I'm not sure I will be able to attend at all.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marti--Thank you for all your work with this. So kind of you. 
So everyone will make their own reservations at the hotel and we would meet up over the w/end to go to the beach, eat in the courtyard, so on? Sounds easier and we see each other more. The house is fun for visiting with the fluffs, but they are really isolated, till the designated driver comes to pick up the others up for the dinner. What ever you decide is fine with me. I will have to make my reservations later prob at the OMNI, as I'm planning on going--but I won't know for sure till April.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I'm in, but I like the idea of the hotel!!! Let me know when!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The biggest problem I see with the hotel is the doggies and the two dog per room maximum. That would price me out, with $100 per dog and then the rate of the room per night. No room sharing for those of us bringing two pups. 

I vote for houses, especially if they are close together like you are saying. And I am saying this as the driver for the party from last year! It wasn't that big of a deal, and anyway it sounds like that won't be the issue this year (can I have wine this year??) as we would be within walking distance of each other. And, weren't the restaurants in the hotel not dog friendly? Lindsay and I went there Sunday morning with the dogs in a stroller and they turned us out.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Kandis, yes, if we opted for the hotel, everyone would make their own reservations. The houses are all in the same area, walking distance to each other, and 2 are next door, so I'm not anticipating the transportation problems we had last time.

Lynn, I don't know where in Charleston the condo is located that Sandi's friends bought, but if it's downtown Cton, I called Charleston Place Hotel which is pet friendly & downtown, and they told me they couldn't help us. Hmmm. Yes, there are other hotels around, but at that point, I just didn't pursue it because I figured everyone wanted to go back to HH.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Laura you can have ALL the wine you want!





LuvMyBoys said:


> The biggest problem I see with the hotel is the doggies and the two dog per room maximum. That would price me out, with $100 per dog and then the rate of the room per night. No room sharing for those of us bringing two pups.
> 
> I vote for houses, especially if they are close together like you are saying. And I am saying this as the driver for the party from last year! It wasn't that big of a deal, and anyway it sounds like that won't be the issue this year (can I have wine this year??) as we would be within walking distance of each other. And, weren't the restaurants in the hotel not dog friendly? Lindsay and I went there Sunday morning with the dogs in a stroller and they turned us out.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in. We will probably be staying at the hotel though. I'm never sure about work and what days I can leave but I will at least have the weekend available.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I wanted to say that I'm in no matter what and where I stay I don't care as long as nobody minds a barking dog!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in. I like the houses. Kathy and I stayed at the Omni two years ago, and although it was nice, eating there was a hassle. We could not eat in any of the restaurants with the dogs, and packing up to eat out was pain. We did not want to leave the dogs in the hotel room alone. I think that houses are close together with parking would be our best option.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure what I'll be doing in Sept. Usually that's the tail end of the big annual project I work on and this past year I just lucked out with the date falling right in the middle of a few days of down time. I like being in a house. It's a good chance to really get to hang out with each other. When I looked at houses last year it was already May and many were gone. If there were two houses next to each other that would be ideal. Did the price include any hurricane insurance and also cleaning charges and security deposit and dog fees. We did have to pay some but they were split by the whole house.
Whenever anyone knows dates I can see how it will work.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sue, the price includes everything, insurance, taxes, all of it.

Does anyone have a preference as to dates in September?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My sister is getting married Sept 21 so that puts me out completely for that weekend. All others appear to be okay. I'm even okay with August too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope to be there visiting with my friend, Jill again....then I get to visit with SM friends and my buddy Jilly. It's a little early to say for sure at this point, but I'm hoping and planning on it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I had hoped to go last year but couldn't make it. Still uncertain about 2013. If we went though, we'd do a hotel room some where ... or maybe a condo rental. Did anyone else bring their spouse/partner last year or would DH be the last man standing lol?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Kandis, yes, if we opted for the hotel, everyone would make their own reservations. The houses are all in the same area, walking distance to each other, and 2 are next door, so I'm not anticipating the transportation problems we had last time.
> 
> Lynn, I don't know where in Charleston the condo is located that Sandi's friends bought, but if it's downtown Cton, I called Charleston Place Hotel which is pet friendly & downtown, and they told me they couldn't help us. Hmmm. Yes, there are other hotels around, but at that point, I just didn't pursue it because I figured everyone wanted to go back to HH.


Marti---I will stay in a house. I'll check back after you go there next week. 
thanks!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My DH and I are planning to vacation there during that time and will bring all 3 girls..so we will not stay at the houses this time..we will probably rent a condo near ya'll..:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am replying for Debbie (MySugarBears) who is currently to sickie poo to have the energy to type. She plans on doing HH with Kelly and Riley.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> I'm in. I like the houses. Kathy and I stayed at the Omni two years ago, and although it was nice, eating there was a hassle. We could not eat in any of the restaurants with the dogs, and packing up to eat out was pain. We did not want to leave the dogs in the hotel room alone. I think that houses are close together with parking would be our best option.


I agree with reva eating was a hassle. I was underwhelmed with the Omni. I loved the house at Sea Pines. I think houses close together would be great.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> My DH and I are planning to vacation there during that time and will bring all 3 girls..so we will not stay at the houses this time..we will probably rent a condo near ya'll..:wub:


That's what we plan to do...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Laura, sorry Debbie's sick, will she want a house or hotel?




LuvMyBoys said:


> I am replying for Debbie (MySugarBears) who is currently to sickie poo to have the energy to type. She plans on doing HH with Kelly and Riley.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, she's house too.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd love to go, but am not sure about location yet. If Sandi is not going, I'd be open to a house/condo, if I can get the pricing info


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> I had hoped to go last year but couldn't make it. Still uncertain about 2013. If we went though, we'd do a hotel room some where ... or maybe a condo rental. Did anyone else bring their spouse/partner last year or would DH be the last man standing lol?


Bridget - there were just a few spouses last year. As I recall, Sandi's, and Pat's. I don't think there were others but I think a lot of us liked HH a lot and would like to bring our significant others. Though for some of us, it was a very nice girls weekend. :chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's what we plan to do...


:chili::chili: Keep me posted(PM)...maybe we can stay in the same complex..:wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

It's going to fall into place, but I really would like to spend some time at the beach too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Laura you can have ALL the wine you want!


Marti, are you sure this is a good idea? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It was such a blast last year!! I just wished I had stayed longer to enjoy HH more. I would love to come this year but given I have no idea how things will be with the baby I wouldn't be able to make a decision until closer to the dates. My DH had said he'd be willing to make a little family vacation out of it so if we did go we'd either stay in a hotel or rent a condo ourselves!! It is so much fun!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Marti, are you sure this is a good idea? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Laura can handle it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I love my SM sisters! :heart: arty: :heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The houses I'm talking to to the rental agency about cost $1334.36 for four nites. All have 3 bedrooms and a variety of king/queen/single beds.
So if 4 people rented a house, it would be $335.59.

The Omni is $182.60 per nite plus $100 pet fee with a limit of 2 pets.

Pat & I will be meeting with both the rental agency & the Omni on Wednesday.



socalyte said:


> I'd love to go, but am not sure about location yet. If Sandi is not going, I'd be open to a house/condo, if I can get the pricing info


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> The houses I'm talking to to the rental agency about cost $1334.36 for four nites. All have 3 bedrooms and a variety of king/queen/single beds.
> So if 4 people rented a house, it would be $335.59.
> 
> The Omni is $182.60 per nite plus $100 pet fee with a limit of 2 pets.
> ...


What area/ neighborhood are they in?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> What area/ neighborhood are they in?


The houses are in the Shipwatch Plantation, not sure the exact subdivision.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, I would try to get Omni to waive the dog fees if you can guarantee a certain # of people. I know that at Nationals & other places they try stuff like that. I would also ask if they can give you a group rate on the daily/nightly costs? 
You might also ask if they can set up a certain number of tables outside for people to eat together w/pups for those 4 nights/days. You would not be obligated to eat there but it would be an option.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Marti, I would try to get Omni to waive the dog fees if you can guarantee a certain # of people. I know that at Nationals & other places they try stuff like that. I would also ask if they can give you a group rate on the daily/nightly costs?
> You might also ask if they can set up a certain number of tables outside for people to eat together w/pups for those 4 nights/days. You would not be obligated to eat there but it would be an option.


Great idea Sandi!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think we might plan a family vacation around the same time so we can meet everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Good idea, SAndi, I will ask them. 



edelweiss said:


> Marti, I would try to get Omni to waive the dog fees if you can guarantee a certain # of people. I know that at Nationals & other places they try stuff like that. I would also ask if they can give you a group rate on the daily/nightly costs?
> You might also ask if they can set up a certain number of tables outside for people to eat together w/pups for those 4 nights/days. You would not be obligated to eat there but it would be an option.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Marti, I would try to get Omni to waive the dog fees if you can guarantee a certain # of people. I know that at Nationals & other places they try stuff like that. I would also ask if they can give you a group rate on the daily/nightly costs?
> You might also ask if they can set up a certain number of tables outside for people to eat together w/pups for those 4 nights/days. You would not be obligated to eat there but it would be an option.


Below is the communication the head of group rates had with me *last year* for the Omni when I was putting the HH travel arrangements together. But as I recall when I called back with more details they wounldn't waive the pet fee and there were things like resort taxes and parking that were added to it. So it came out to closer to $150-200 a night. The houses were a lot cheaper when splitting them.

Hello Susan,
I understand you are looking to come to Hilton Head Island for a girls weekend! How fun!! I understand you are looking to arrive on Friday, Sept. 14th and depart on Sunday, Sept. 16th and you will need 12 rooms each night. 
I would be happy to extend a discounted group rate for your group as long as you reserve at least 10 rooms each night. I could offer you a $139 opposed to the $159. 
Would you like me to put the paperwork together to reserve these for you?
Marti, maybe you'll have more luck with them this year.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

After thinking it through and of course if I can come I think I would rather go with the house!!!! But I would like to spend more time there also!!! Who ever is going to stay longer let me know!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

dntdelay said:


> After thinking it through and of course if I can come I think I would rather go with the house!!!! But I would like to spend more time there also!!! Who ever is going to stay longer let me know!!


Audrey, 
Not sure if you mean staying in a house longer? Since they are only booked for the 4 days, you could just move to the omni like some did last year.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, another edge might be to say, "if we are happy w/your service, we might consider coming back each year."
You could even be "cheeky" enough to tell them you are considering renting private places as the prices are more competitive and ask if they can do better on their offer as an incentive to us! 
Can you tell I used to be in charge of our dealings w/the Hilton Hotel for the American Women's Club in Vienna? I have no shame! :brownbag::brownbag:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi. I checked other day fun of it. Even though too far out to book they were not budging one penny. They seemed pretty full busy in Sept when we stayed. Might just seemed that way but parking lot was full. I love being able walk to the beach and grounds and courtyard with dogs anytime.

Marti. We paid same for non view room so make sure you ask if less for non ocean view. Hey--one thing keeps popping in my mind is how NICE and convenient having a house for the big meet up and visiting. Also I thought if we wanted to visit other times we could take cab over, not far. The hotel is not going to be as relaxing. Cant really let the dogs play while we visit and eat. Will be watching them constantly. Just some thoughts I had. I dont see how we can not have a house.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, can you check other places like the Marriott? Also ask about a general meeting room in order to confine the pups together? Maybe they would throw that in as a sweetner!
I would ask different places for offers to be emailed to you so you could decide among them.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Marti, can you check other places like the Marriott? Also ask about a general meeting room in order to confine the pups together? Maybe they would throw that in as a sweetner!
> I would ask different places for offers to be emailed to you so you could decide among them.


I called the Marriot. The Omni is the only Pet Friendly place I could find.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner's Mom said:


> The houses are in the Shipwatch Plantation, not sure the exact subdivision.


Big mistake, it's not Shipwatch, it's Sea Pines. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

SammieMom said:


> Sandi. I checked other day fun of it. Even though too far out to book they were not budging one penny. They seemed pretty full busy in Sept when we stayed. Might just seemed that way but parking lot was full. I love being able walk to the beach and grounds and courtyard with dogs anytime.
> 
> Marti. We paid same for non view room so make sure you ask if less for non ocean view. Hey--one thing keeps popping in my mind is how NICE and convenient having a house for the big meet up and visiting. Also I thought if we wanted to visit other times we could take cab over, not far. The hotel is not going to be as relaxing. Cant really let the dogs play while we visit and eat. Will be watching them constantly. Just some thoughts I had. I dont see how we can not have a house.


The prices I quoted for the Omni were for rooms with an Island View, $182.60, and included all the bazillion taxes they throw in. A Courtyard View was $204.60/nite & Ocean View was $226.60 plus the 2pet limit & $100 pet fee.

At this point, it looks like there are 8 people wanting to stay at a house & 7 at the Omni. In that case, the 2 houses that are next door to each other would work out well. I'll know more tmro after Pat & I see everything.

And I agree, there are advantages & disadvantages to both type accommodations.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Marti. I was just surprised how inflexible. I am hoping to do better than last year having to pay the higher rate of 200.00 +, and taxes and pet fees, no matter what your view, bec we had to book same day, due to RRI. 

Oh, that reminds me we should warn people about the RED ROOF (RRI) :w00t: they had great rates BUT we had FLEAS & MOLD so we had to leave, that's how we ended up at Omni. 

FYI: :thumbsup: there is a nice little (General Store) on that long road that takes you to the beach/Omni that has good hot breakfast to go, all of it--eggs/biscuits/gravy. (they might even do a to go lunch-?) There were some people with lawn chairs and a few picnic tables outside. Clean, quaint area lots trees. Was way too early, so we took ours back to the room.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pat & I looked at a couple of houses in Sea Pines that would be fine for our meet up. They're both in the same neighborhood within walking distance to each other. In the meantime, someone told us about Palmetto Sands which is located near Coligny Square and not far from the beach. These houses are McMansions and rent for $3k per week. That does not include tax & all the other fees. We could get 8 people in one of these houses at #10 or #20 Knots Way. 

Some other houses the rental agent recommended are #3 Wonder, and #'s 2, 4, & 6 Driftwood Lane. Here's the link: Hilton Head Vacation Rentals | Oceanfront Pet Friendly Homes. There's a lot houses here so if you see something you like, let me know.

At $3k plus, these houses will be more expensive than the 2 Pat & I looked at, but we'll be able to get all 8 people in them. 

Anyway, if y'all want me to pursue this, I'll be happy to run over to HH next week.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Marti & Pat for all your work. The houses sound really nice. Must be huge. With my circumstances, at this point the hotel is going to work best. I am so glad they do have a nice hotel that is pet friendly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, as always you are doing a super great job w/administration. Queen Marti it is!

It is looking more & more like I won't be able to come. This move is putting a nice wrinkle in my blanket is so many ways! Drats! DH is really lamenting it also! If we come it will be VERY last minute & we will arrange our own housing!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gosh, I hope I get to see you Sandi. I have bunch stuff going on that could affect my year too. But I'm hoping it falls into place.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I will do whatever everyone else wants. 

One thing to consider with the 8 person house is whether or not they will allow us to have 8+ dogs too.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I would love to stay but i doubt i can but that wont stop me and Zoey from driving up there for a day.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think I would like the house, but I have no preference.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marti, thank you so much for working so hard to plan this year's HH meetup. Bailey and I had a great time last year and would love to come again this year but I'm afraid we won't know if we'll be able to make it until much closer to the date.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well folks, I think we just need to cancel HH for this year, especially since we'll be getting together at Nationals soon. If anyone still wants to plan a trip, I'll be glad to give you the names/numbers of the real estate people I talked with.


----------

